# Weekends away in Winter



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just returned from great weekend away at Settle in the Yorkshire Dales.
Yes it was cold so we put on warm clothes, yes it rained so we put on waterproofs. Great walks around Settle or you can take the Settle-Carlisle railway - arguably one of the most scenic in Britain. Can't understand some people who spend money on a motor home then mothball it for the winter months. 
Another advantage is you can have a campsite all to yourself like this:-


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Trevorf

Anymore of this and I will moderate your post :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: As fulltimers we enjoy at least a acre to ourselves throughout the winter. Sometimes I have gone to cut the grass myself :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Totally agree with your comments and glad you enjoyed your weekend


stew


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Sometimes I have gone to cut the grass myself


Hi Stew, I thought another advantage of winter is that the grass does not grow :lol: :lol:

Trevor


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Hi

Agreed. I was on the CCC at Boroughbridge last week and at one point there was only a handful of units there.

People go away in the summer - but not winter. My logic is - you go in winter and you know to take a brolly and a coat. Go in June - and you still need a brolly and coat!

Russell


----------



## 105430 (Jun 25, 2007)

Spent last easter on the same site.fantastic part of the country.agree with everything you say about winter camping...I love it!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Winter*

Go away you lot
Some of us have to work.
Can't get away until Saturday afternoons, don't seem worth it somehow.

Roll on retirement............

Angie


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Spent this weekend in the new forest  
No such thing as bad-weather, it's just the wrong clothes.





regards...nige


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Spent this weekend at a CL in Flagg near Bakewell
wet, windy, and not another soul in site
Heaven
Only down side is we got the wrong weekend for the farmers market in Bakewell

Alan H


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We (2 vans) had a good weekend at Seend near Devizes. The Friday was spent at a CS (Seend - The Swallows) which had very difficult access (slope down to pitches) and the hard standings were just 2 strips for your wheels. the strips were very soft and not connected to the road (path) which was little more than a muddy gravel strip. We spent the night on the main strip nose down wondering if we would ever get out in the morning.

We managed to get out OK by reversing around 3 bends all up hill and very muddy through some quite small gaps. My mate who arrived before us and was already on a pitch sank in when we tried to leave on Sat morning. The not so Hardstanding was not connected to the road. It took 2 hours to extract his van.

We left as we were worried about the rain getting even worse and the ground even softer. Who ever laid the site out knows nothing about MH,s. A caravan arrived, took 1 look and left!

We rang the CCC site in Seend and drove the 3 miles to the site where we had a great time in Devizes (walked the locks) and at the Three Magpies Pub ( a girl was singing who was fantastic - her redition of Phantom of the Opera songs brought the pub to a standstill).

All in all a leason learnt and a good site found

Bubblehead

PS I set the alarm off at midnight using the alarm fob / arse interface (I sat on it) Very sorry if I woke any of you up


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*Settle*

Hi Trevor

Interesting - Looks good. Which site at Settle?


----------



## jasp (May 26, 2005)

I agree, we're going upto Hawes for a couple of days on Wednesday. Hope to go on the Settle railway for a day. What campsite did you stay on in Settle, was it within walking distance of the town?


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Been away this weekend as well, spent Friday night in the car park at the causeway to Holy Island all by ourselves no problems at all lovely.We then went to Newcastleton Lidalia cc site for 2 nights.Quite a few caravans there and 3 motorhomes one was piggybacked away as it had broke down..Weather awful rain and more rain but we had a lovely quiet phone free weekend (no signal there ) lol great no one could find us..

Val


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We headed south to Chapel Lane, Birmingham CC site last Friday. We were surprised at seeing quite a number of motorhomes heading north on the A1/M1.
We had the usual M42 hold ups south of Brum which meant we arrived and pitched up in the dark. Does that motorway ever run freely? 
We left just after dawn for a dog show in Ryton, passing the sad dead Pug factory on the way.
Chapel Lane was more than three quarters full and guess who chose a pitch where the EHU had tripped out. A very nice warden strolled over with me in the rain to unlock and reset the trip so we could get the Remoska humming.
No further expeditions in the diary until after New Year I'm afraid.

Andy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> nteresting - Looks good. Which site at Settle?


Caravan Club CL site. Brigholme Farm, Giggleswick, Settle. Just 1/2 mile off the main A65 Settle by-pass. Railway station is 4-5 mins walk, town centre a further couple of mins. Five narrow but level hardstandings, water, electric and chemical loo dump but that is it. £8/night. To be fair the site was full on Saturday night but we were on our own Sunday/Monday. Beware of the directions printed in the CC book, the cross roads is now a mini roundabout !

Trevor


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Settle*

Hi Trevor. Ta for the info on the site. We are only just the other side of the M6 and to know that there is hardstanding there I can see us having a try at the site. Our trip out a week ago was great even though we came home up to the knees in mud, but that was in Garstang.


----------



## seaviews2 (May 1, 2005)

*Settle*

Thanks Trevor for the information. Looks good. In fact thanks to you reminding us to make the most of our van - we've booked into Eshton Road Caravan Site at Gargrave for this weekend. Nice site by the side of the canal, and within walking distance (4 mile to Skipton)

Will try your Settle site next time if we can get on.


----------

